# PO Hernia Repair -Infected mesh



## Hopp (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!   Just wondering how to go about coding the 
following:  Pt came into office during po hernia repair.
Doc found pt had post op infection from hernia repair due to infected mesh.         Can I bill Office visit and is there a dx code for infected prosthesis.  
Also, he took her back to the OR for Incisional hernia and removal of goretex mesh I have no idea how to code this
except I presume I would attach a 58 modifier?    Would
really appreciate any help in regards to this 
TIA  Debbie,CPC


----------



## ewinnacott (Aug 9, 2010)

11008 is part of it but did he replace the mesh or just remove it and left it? The 11008 is an add on code and can only be used with 10180,11004-11006. The hernia is going to be 49560-58 and 49568 if the Dr replaces the mesh, unless it's a lap procedure then it's 49564-58 which includes mesh insertion. More information is needed as far as what he did to the infected area (I+D etc) and whether its a lap or open prcd and if he replaced the mesh.


----------



## Hopp (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response.  Here is the Op:
Midline incision made through skin & subcu.tissue taken down to Goretex graft.  This was incised. Pocket of infected seroma fluid entered & cultured. Goretex completely removed from its attachment to the muscle. Thick layer of granulation tissue was identified which had formed the post.wall of the seroma cavity. Peritoneum was beneath granulation tissue and not violated.Once a layer of good granulation tissue created by debridement,underminng was done of the subcu.and fascia and brought together with suture. Goretex biopatch was then trimmed and secured to fascia.  etc.,etc. (This op note was abbreviated)
Also pt was admitted - Cant charge for the admission correct?   Thanks so much for your help  Deb,CPC


----------

